# BMW 325i Paint Correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*This BMW was done the day after I finished the Maserati GT ,
unfortunetly due to heavy rains the Maserati GT was stuck inside hence the lack of space which I had to deal with 

A two day paint correction was needed to restore the finish on this BMW it looked rather dull in certain areas this was due to heavy scratches which covered most of the car .

Car washed or should I say it was washed by the rain :wall:

The heavens opened up that day !





































Here's a glimpse of my van during heavy rains 
Beads nicely due to Opti-Coat 










Nice cramped work space :wall:



















This is one of those times when I would have liked to have done this job at my detailing shop , were plenty of room to work with and move around the car !

But sometimes this is not possible 

Which made my job that much harder !
It's like polishing in a closet 

Before










After



















Boot before



















After



















Tail lights before



















After



















Final results after 25 hours of paint correction over two days on a super hard BMW ceramic paint ( a real pita to polish) :buffer:

Mother's Heavy Duty Compound was used with a LC Purple Wool Pad 6.5" and New Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary at speeds of 1800 to 2100 rpm ! Refined with Flex XC 3401 VRG DA and Lake Country Purple Wool Pad at full speed 480 rpm ! No Foam Pads were used as a result of the super hard BMW ceramic paint .

Enjoy the afters ( LSP complements of Optimum Spray Wax and then layered with Black Fire Ivory Carnauba Concourse Wax !)






















































































































Thanks for reading !

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

wow ,some lovly work there, shame about the cramped garage to work in. at least there was one though.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

andy-mcq said:


> wow ,some lovly work there, shame about the cramped garage to work in. at least there was one though.


Thanks Andy ,

Yes, that cramped garage was quite frustrating indeed I was getting a bit nervous because it was too close to the Maserati GT 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Very nice work :thumb:


Thanks Rui :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Who says you can't get reflection on silver. I miss my silver bimmer sometimes.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Mario,

Fantastic reflections on that "Silver"! :argie:

Brillant results that you achived :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge

P.S: That´s a bad weather in Australia, I hope everything is alright whit you


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> Really nice work!


Thanks David :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work there


Thanks Mat:thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Superb transformation Mario:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Who says you can't get reflection on silver. I miss my silver bimmer sometimes.


Thanks spitfire :thumb:

With Silver you can achieve fantasic results it's all in the prep work and products !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Superb transformation Mario:thumb:


Thanks slrestoration,

I appreciate your comments ! :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

If the sun don't shine the car will...nice job


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's the best looking silver car I've seen Mario!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> Fantastic reflections on that "Silver"! :argie:
> 
> ...


Hi Jorge ,

Thanks for the comments for the Silver BMW :thumb:

Yes , we did have bad weather for a while now things are back to normal with sunny days ! Queensland is the most effected area of Australia with heavy floodings and damages in the Billions 

Thanks for your concern Jorge !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TOGWT said:


> If the sun don't shine the car will...nice job


Thanks TOGWT ,

How appropriate , thanks for the comments !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> That's the best looking silver car I've seen Mario!


Thanks type[r] ,

It's even better in the flesh 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Amazing work Mario!

Love that light also with the little amount of heat, im looking into one


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Amazing work Mario!
> 
> Love that light also with the little amount of heat, im looking into one


Thanks again Mitch,

The LED light will cost you however, the initial outlay will compensate itself with durability and extra bright white light !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

really nice work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

horned yo said:


> really nice work


Thanks again horned yo :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------

